# 2 Rinse or not 2 Rinse?



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

My fellow fisherman of the surf. I have heard mixed things over the past few years about rinsing your reels with freshwater when you are done fishing.
Bought new reels recently and the wife is already harping on "how long they better last before you get a new one!", lol.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dip a reel in the Gulf then dip a reel in a creek and see which one last longer.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

I rinse all of them no matter where I fish, old habits die hard, lol.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

rinse after EVERY USE and breakdown AT LEAST once a year to clean and lube.(or just take them to Keith AKA oceanmaster)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely rinse off, then back off your drag and store indoors.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, rinse! And like Chris said, back off on the drags when storing - BUT, be sure to readjust your drags before fishing. And rinse your rod guides, too.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

AUtigerfan said:


> Bought new reels recently and the wife is already harping on "how long they better last before you get a new one!", lol.
> Thanks in advance.


Your wife is absolutely right on this. (imagine that ) 

A half decent reel should be with you for decades with just regular maintenance and maybe a part or two replaced due to wear-n-tear.
I've had some gear for 30+ years.

A light freshwater rinse after every use
Loosen drag
Store inside or at least under cover
A little oil in key spots now and then
Once or twice a year inspection/maintenance


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone is correct....I even clean mine off after freshwater fishing too. My salt gear, I put hot soapy water in a bucket and scrub the heck outta my gear!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

is just pouiring water over the spool ok?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just take the garden hose and give is a light spray all over, glad the county pier in pcb has a good hose right at the pier house so you can rinse everything off as you leave.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

For spinning gear, turn rod and reel upside down, and spray the bottom of the reel, keeps from getting the salt residue in the reel as you wash it off. I wash after each use and guzzle a beer to keep my insides shinny.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol, my insides gots to be sparkling then!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I spray mine down every use with salt-away or ardent reel guard. Then when I get home or the next day, I hose down with waterhose. Mine get broken down 2-3 times a year and get complete strip and clean of all lube and corrosion/gunk. The relubed and assembled.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

sounds good. so just take the hose, give the reel and nice easy rinse and loosen the drag so it will air dry. Have the drag loose during rinsing or loosen after the rinse.
BTW, anyway to keep hooks from rusting so quickly? I know it is the nature of the beast from them to rust, but to fish and come back 3 or 4 days later. I know its surface rust but still. I have even dried them with a paper towel when putting them away just to see. Don't want tetanus!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Buy better hooks. A quality hook won't rust if you are rinsing and drying after use.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Buy better hooks. A quality hook won't rust if you are rinsing and drying after use.


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Tighten your drag before you rinse, loosen afterwords.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The finish coat on quality hooks is what makes them resistant to rusting so if you sharpen your hooks at some point, you remove the protective finish coating and expose the metal to the elements. Using a sharpie marker to color the sharpened point seems to provide some corrosion protection for the sharpened points.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I had 4 TLD 25's come in today that looked brand new. They are 5 years old. 

No sunburn, no corrosion on anything.

He sprays them down with WD40 after each use. 

I did notice he was using too much when the lubricant had removed any signs of grease inside and 2 of the stock canvas drag washers were wet with the WD 40. 

I will show him this and get him to lessen it up a bit but it sure did help.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

So you (Oceanmaster) are advocating a very light spray of WD40? If so, it's added to the list.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cory S. said:


> So you (Oceanmaster) are advocating a very light spray of WD40? If so, it's added to the list.


 A very light spray won't hurt a thing and is definitely better than nothing but there are better things on the market to use. They just cost much more. I have some Inox samples in my shop that are made for this. It compliant with all plastics, rubber, and fishing line.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Trick with wd-40, spray on soft rag then wipe down. Keeps from forcing it into places you might not really want it.


----------



## BackwoodsMS (Jul 22, 2015)

Is anyone using the "Real Magic" spray? I've had several longtime anglers that I respect swear by it for the line conditioning properties. It also claims to be a protectant for the reels themselves.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

BackwoodsMS said:


> Is anyone using the "Real Magic" spray? I've had several longtime anglers that I respect swear by it for the line conditioning properties. It also claims to be a protectant for the reels themselves.


I have used it to condition mono. It helps keep the line from developing "memory". But I use Salt-Away or Ardent Reel Guard for corrosion protection.

All of my reels look brand new. Some even after years of use.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Can someone suggest a name brand and type of hook. Usually I buy Mustad name brand when I go in to Gulf Breeze B&T.
These hooks are the ones which start to rust pretty quick.


----------

